# ~~~Happy St. Patricks Day~~~



## MedPretzel (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!



Hope you'll be enjoying some green wine tonight! 





I will be!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

LOL. Very good, Martina. I was the only patron at Fred's Fish House wearing green.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Shame on all the others! I wore green all day and was simply at home. It's only what you make of it, I think.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Would that apply to all thangs in life?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes, *everything* in life.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Including nose picking and butt scratching? What about can kicking?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

I repeat: Yes, *everything* in life.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow. I got that loud and clear. 


St. Patrick's Day is so yesterday.


----------

